# Fridge purge



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Today I spent some time on the condiment shelves in the fridge.
I tossed things that just seem to accumulate, sauces and less than half bottles of marinade, old jelly, salad dressings that I couldn't remember when I opened them, mustards no one liked,or things that were sitting there for who knows how long. I Removed and cleaned the shelves, and reorganized things.

I plan on doing A big clean out more often, and using a marker on the lid or label to note just when I opened a jar or bottle. 

It's nice in there for now, everything was replaced from my pantry and is fresh, to be opened as needed.

Does anyone else do this and how often?


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I tend to clean the fridge a couple shelves at a time. My fridge shelves are glass so I take them out 2 at a time,let them warm up to room temp and then wash. Everything on those shelves is examined and either returned or ditched. Ditto, the shelves in the fridge door where many condiments live. I think your idea to date containers when you first open them is a really good one. 
The freezer is something I do 2-3 times a year. Everything in the fridge freezer goes into the sink while I wash out the freezer itself. Despite my best efforts I always seem to find a couple surprises that need chucking out, and some things that I should have used up sooner. When everything is put back there's always much more space.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I need to do this in the worst way. Last time was just before the holidays. I've gotten pretty good at cooking just enough for my son and I. Neither of us are big on leftovers. I take all the shelves and drawers out of the fridge and take them outside on the concrete slab and clean them with a bucket of soapy water and the hose. Gotta have room to work! I like your idea about using a sharpie and writing the date when you open something too!


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I wish I had room to clean the fridge all at once. I'm in a condominium with a, shall we say, cozy kitchen. So, it takes me about a week to clean the whole fridge, two shelves a night,but it does get done. Now that I think about it, it's getting close to the time to start again, maybe with the condiments on the shelves. After I read doozies comment about mustards no one liked I counted mine, 1,2,3,ah yes there's the fancy one (4), 5. Most are nearly empty. On the shelves - unopened, are two more,plus mustard powder. Mustard doesn't really go bad,but I will make the effort to finish up each bottle.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

alida said:


> I wish I had room to clean the fridge all at once. I'm in a condominium with a, shall we say, cozy kitchen. So, it takes me about a week to clean the whole fridge, two shelves a night,but it does get done. Now that I think about it, it's getting close to the time to start again, maybe with the condiments on the shelves. After I read doozies comment about mustards no one liked I counted mine, 1,2,3,ah yes there's the fancy one (4), 5. Most are nearly empty. On the shelves - unopened, are two more,plus mustard powder. Mustard doesn't really go bad,but I will make the effort to finish up each bottle.


My mom called cozy kitchens one butt kitchens lol


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

yep! Great most times because I prefer to cook without help, not so great when it comes time to do dishes that can't go in the dishwasher haha


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Yeah a reminder to us all. I have two fridges they both need cleaned out. One is just for goats milk and eggs extra veggies, cheese when I make it. I tend to do it one section at a time.Try to feed what I can to pigs but like everything else it gets away from me from time to time. This is one of those times.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I have been having fridge problems. I googled it and thought I had solved the problem but it freezes and cools for a couple of weeks then I have to empty every thing out of my side by side and put my food in my freezer in the garage and in a my granddaughter 's fridge that is stored in my garage. So my refrigerator has stayed very clean because every two weeks I empty mine and unplug it for 24 hours.

I need to call a repairman and see if it is able to be fixed at a reasonable price. It is not very handy, especially because the spare fridge is just inside the garage door, for easy getting in to store and out when they need it back. I am thankful it is there.

The first time it happened it took me all day to clean and purge. I took all the shelves, drawers, and racks out. I had to take everything on top off and move it away from the wall to unplug it. After several rounds of defrosting it I wised up and exchanged where I plug it up with where I plug my microwave. Now I don't have to move the fridge.


----------

